# Rhinestone motifs



## sueson (Feb 19, 2009)

Where is the best pricing on swarovski rhinestone appliques/motifs @ wholesale? I use dazzling designs, but my business is small right now and their best pricing is for quantity. Any suggestions?


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

You are not going to get better pricing if you don't order in large quantities. 
For better pricing in large quanities, try looking for companies in China or Korea. There are many import/export sites such as https://www.alibaba.com/, Business to Business (B2B) Marketplace - Manufacturers directory for international trade leads and Made-in-China.com China manufacturer directory, China products, China suppliers, China trade, China factory


----------



## RolandASDRick (May 13, 2008)

Try www.novarhinestonedepot.com as they carry Swarovski, Czech machine cut as well as Korean and Chinese stones at great prices.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Not going to be easy to find China or overseas that do Swarovski stones and if you do they will want a large gty or shipping will kill you. You might ask your current provider if you layout the design in corel or Ill if they will give you a discount.


----------

